# CarveWright Version C



## rharveyva (Mar 18, 2008)

Does any have the new version c of the carvewright? Is it just a new label on the same ole machine? Any thought for a hobbyist?


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

*Info on Version C*

See all of the improvements to the CarveWright Version C under PRODUCTS at the CarveWright website.

By the way: ajb & arthurb are the same person and his experience with an A model CompuCarve was 3 years ago. His only posts he has made in this forum are negative ones about the CarveWright.

The fact that LHR has lasted since 2006 and has so many HAPPY customers is proof of continual improvements to its products and customer service. When looking at bad reviews make sure you note the date of the review and references to "I had one 3 years ago and...". Also, direct your questions about a new machine to someone that knows, so that you can be provided correct information about what the machine can or cannot do (many purchased from salesman that had never even heard of it before). There are also a lot of tools in place now to assist customers in knowing how to properly use the machine and become a happy Carvoholic.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I can only say I have had excellent customer service from CarveWright. That is pretty good considering I bought a used CompuCarve model A that was reconditioned from the 2nd owner. I feel they go way beyond what most companies do.


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

rharveyva said:


> Does any have the new version c of the carvewright? Is it just a new label on the same ole machine? Any thought for a hobbyist?




Hi this is my first post on this forum; I was looking for information about the Triton 9 amp, Midi-Router and in my search a member from this forum stated he had a Manual for the Triton Router. I was forced to join to download it:cray:

Looking through this form I found this post about the CarveWright CNC unit. I think the CarveWright CNC unit is a great carving machine. I purchased my first CW in Dec. 2007 it was a Model “B” you do need to know how the unit works and when the machine gives you an Error message then know why the message is there.

Most problems are user error or too much carving dust in the switches or the sensors. It did take me about a year to truly learn and fix the machine. I also purchased a used model “A” unit and it did take a few days to fix it with all original parts I wanted too keep it that way.

I don’t have the model “C” unit, but I did up date my “B” unit with model “C” parts. The best improvement was to update the old QC unit with the new carve tight chuck.

I purchased my unit new in 2007 and LHR fixed it two times with for free shipping and repairs. Since then I always fix things my self.

I make almost all my patterns; the software that came with the machine is great. I do use CorelDraw X5 and Adobe CS4 and my 3d programs I use are LightWave 8 and ShaderMap Pro.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I'll let the record show that Arthurb and Ajb are the same individual operating on the same IP address. Due to this fact, I have been forced to remove his ability to share information on the community as it is evident he has no interest in providing constructive information to the community. Additionally, I have removed his posts as it is evident he is providing an irrational and hateful evaluation without just cause.

Rharveyva, sorry for the interruption in your thread.



lynnfrwd said:


> The fact that LHR has lasted since 2006 and has so many HAPPY customers is proof of continual improvements to its products and customer service. When looking at bad reviews make sure you note the date of the review and references to "I had one 3 years ago and...". Also, direct your questions about a new machine to someone that knows, so that you can be provided correct information about what the machine can or cannot do (many purchased from salesman that had never even heard of it before). There are also a lot of tools in place now to assist customers in knowing how to properly use the machine and become a happy Carvoholic.


I couldn't agree more with Lynn. CareWright produces top quality products and from what I have heard their support is absolute top notch. One thing that can be taken away from this incident of this individual posting negatively is the fact that he isn't objectively providing an evaluation of the product or service. I always have respect for customer opinions regardless if they are negative or positive, as long as they are evaluating a product objectively and fairly. It just seems like this individual is one of those hard to please bad apples who really has nothing better to do than be degrading.


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

Thank you, both mark and mike. Your fairness and integrity is very much appreciated.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

lynnfrwd said:


> See all of the improvements to the CarveWright Version C under PRODUCTS at the CarveWright website.
> 
> By the way: ajb & arthurb are the same person and his experience with an A model CompuCarve was 3 years ago. His only posts he has made in this forum are negative ones about the CarveWright.
> 
> The fact that LHR has lasted since 2006 and has so many HAPPY customers is proof of continual improvements to its products and customer service. When looking at bad reviews make sure you note the date of the review and references to "I had one 3 years ago and...". Also, direct your questions about a new machine to someone that knows, so that you can be provided correct information about what the machine can or cannot do (many purchased from salesman that had never even heard of it before). There are also a lot of tools in place now to assist customers in knowing how to properly use the machine and become a happy Carvoholic.



Connie
I am glad to see a CarveWright rep on this forum.
I did purchase a CarveWright in August of 2009 (a very happy day in my life). When I unpacked the unit I noticed a lot of saw dust. This was not a big deal as a cleaning was not difficult. After using the machine for about two days, the pin holding the handle on fell off. Again not a big deal. I made a brass pin to replace the original. Since it was November I found that if the temperature fell below 65° F in my shop I could not get the sensor to recognize it was down. When I call technical support they read the manual to me for adjusting. I was also told the dust was normal because CarveWright test the units before they are sent out. To be fair to CarveWright I understand that all technical people are not technical. In the two years that I have had the machine, I have spent more time working on it than using it (I would rather carve than repair the machine). It has about 20 hours of cut time. About a week ago the spindle head fell apart. I saw where I could upgrade or send the machine to CarveWright and let them upgrade. I chose to allow CarveWright to do the upgrade and I also inspect the machine. I also purchased addition parts that are required for the machine to function with the carve tight chuck. UPS picked up the machine yesterday. This is not meant to be a negative review (the fact that I purchased the upgrade and additional parts) just my experience. I would just like a machine that works.

Thank you in advance for listening to my rant.
Al


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

Hi Al:

I see your machine should arrive here at our facility tomorrow.

CarveTight Service Upgrade includes the following:

1. Purchase & installation of new CarveTight Spindle
Now one solid piece of hardened steel that will greatly reduce vibration and subsequently wear on other parts such as sensors, reduction in both heat buildup and noise. It also features a new claw for holding the bit in place making misplacement of the bit near impossible.​
2. Purchase & installation of Heavy Duty Traction Belts
The thick rubberized material offers better board tracking, resists tear and is guaranteed not to roll up even when head pressure is not properly adjusted.​
3. Multi-point Inspection of your machine 
If this results in the discovery of a part or parts to be replaced, the customer will be contacted and given option to pay for the necessary replacement part.​
4. Re-calibration of your System
This also includes testing of your machine before we send it back to you. Remember: Anytime your machine is shipped, you will need to check the head pressure before starting to carve as it can be knocked out of adjustment during the shipping process.

5. Shipping & Coordination
The upgrade also includes the shipping costs of the machine, plus insurance and coordination by LHR with UPS for pick up and delivery.


As the new CarveTight does have a different way of holding the bits in place you do need to replace the carbide carving & cutting bits. The Full Bit Set (steel shaft bits) & Scanning Probe can easily and inexpensively be retro-fitted to work in the new spindle.

The suggested operating temperatures should be between 40 & 110 degrees Fahrenheit.

We do test every machine before they are shipped out, so there may still be some sawdust in them, although we do blow them out.

Hope this information helps you and others with an older A or B model machine. We have had many positive responses to the new CarveTight and Version C machine.

Connie​


----------



## Toyman502 (Feb 27, 2012)

rharveyva said:


> Does any have the new version c of the carvewright? Is it just a new label on the same ole machine? Any thought for a hobbyist?


I got one two weeks ago tried a bunch of thing. It's GREAT


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

My Carvewright was purchased in March of 2009 and was an "A" machine. In the early days it worked well but as time went on I needed to return it for warrenty work as well as some parts were sent for me to install. Perhaps to be understood. That's history. The question was regarding the "C" machine. I sent the "A" machine in Dec. 2010 for the upgrade and boy was I impressed with the results!! When the machine was returned it was just what I expected from LHR. The upgrade removed all proublems except operator error, ha, ha! It has not had ANY proublems in the year since the upgrade. If this is an indication of the "C" type machine I would give it thumbs up for your purpose. I, like some others, was sceptical about the CW but now I've worked the booth at our local Woodworkers Show here in Denver and was able to endorse the "C" machine with excitement and zest. I keep in touch with new owners and they are happy with their machines. Great work LHR, I'll continue to endorse your product, tec support and part shipping. I just purchased an early edition AU machine and plan to send it in for the upgrade when I can afford it and double my pleasure, double my fun!! LHR, keep up your attention to detail and product R&D. Thanks to the Connie, Joe, Chris, Omar,Barry and the entire LHR team.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will 2nd.your post N/A, they are great machine I got one in 2006 but seeing the writing on the wall when I saw them selling for 500.oo dollars or less on eBay so I took my machine back and got a full refund of 2,000.oo from Sears, I may get one more but this time I want to see it work and more I want to hear it work ,they are LOUD machines or to say mine was that was about the only ***** I had about it and that it could only do small projects, long items no big deal..that and took forever to get a project done, I mean HOURS and HOURS of run time.




==



Bradleytavares said:


> My Carvewright was purchased in March of 2009 and was an "A" machine. In the early days it worked well but as time went on I needed to return it for warrenty work as well as some parts were sent for me to install. Perhaps to be understood. That's history. The question was regarding the "C" machine. I sent the "A" machine in Dec. 2010 for the upgrade and boy was I impressed with the results!! When the machine was returned it was just what I expected from LHR. The upgrade removed all proublems except operator error, ha, ha! It has not had ANY proublems in the year since the upgrade. If this is an indication of the "C" type machine I would give it thumbs up for your purpose. I, like some others, was sceptical about the CW but now I've worked the booth at our local Woodworkers Show here in Denver and was able to endorse the "C" machine with excitement and zest. I keep in touch with new owners and they are happy with their machines. Great work LHR, I'll continue to endorse your product, tec support and part shipping. I just purchased an early edition AU machine and plan to send it in for the upgrade when I can afford it and double my pleasure, double my fun!! LHR, keep up your attention to detail and product R&D. Thanks to the Connie, Joe, Chris, Omar,Barry and the entire LHR team.


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

*CarveWright Demonstration*



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will 2nd.your post N/A, they are great machine I got one in 2006 but seeing the writing on the wall when I saw them selling for 500.oo dollars or less on eBay so I took my machine back and got a full refund of 2,000.oo from Sears, I may get one more but this time I want to see it work and more I want to hear it work ,they are LOUD machines or to say mine was that was about the only ***** I had about it and that it could only do small projects, long items no big deal..that and took forever to get a project done, I mean HOURS and HOURS of run time.
> 
> ...


Hi Bobj3:

We have what is called START U members that are actual CarveWright / CompuCarve owners that offer demonstrations throughout the country. They can also take your order and many of them offer training. 

There is one north of Denver that can show his machine. Select a START U member near you and fill out the form at CW START U. They will then contact you.

The CarveTight is much quieter than the Quick Change was. It is now one solid piece of hardened steel as opposed to multiple pieces. Less vibration; less noice!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Connie

Thanks, I just may do that, at one time the cops stopped by my shop and said he was going to give me a ticket for making to much noise with the CarveWright machine and it was at 2:00 in the after noon. 


===



lynnfrwd said:


> Hi Bobj3:
> 
> We have what is called START U members that are actual CarveWright / CompuCarve owners that offer demonstrations throughout the country. They can also take your order and many of them offer training.
> 
> ...


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

*Does the new CarveTight make a difference?*

Here is what some of our customers have had to say about the new CarveTight Spindle that comes on all new Version C machines and is available as an upgrade to the older A & B model machines:

_"I had one of my machines' spindle replaced a couple weeks ago in Texas and when the machine was returned - wow, is it quieter now!! Much quieter than our other machine! It was so much quieter, I called LHR to THANK them and let them know how s-m-o-o-t-h running it is." mtylerfl_​
_ "sent mine in for spindle related issue. It is so much more quiet! I need to send in my other machine so they can make it quiet!...I am sure it will make the trip soon!!!!" rc woodworks _​
_"After a week or so and a dozen carves, I have two strong impressions about this new chuck. First, one of life's simple pleasures is how much easier it is to change bits with no maintenance. The QC is not missed. The second is I am still amazed at the improvement in carve quality. Maybe my QC was worse than most, and my results are not typical. But after getting the results that I have been getting, I would make the switch for quality alone even if my QC hadn't broken." DickB_​
_"I can not believe the difference in the noise between the two models! The old one is AT LEAST twice as noisy! The new machine you had to be in the shop for it to bother you. The old one, well, there's no safe room in the house." dougmsbbs_​
_"I did the upgrade and now my machine is no louder than my dust collector" cestout_​
_"Kept putting it off but finally did this simple fix and was amazed at how much quieter the machine is and it definitely runs smoother with much less vibration. If you have not done this yet you need to do it now." gregsolano_​
_"I can confirm the heck out of this!...Running full piercing cuts on this months POM, without any kind of equipment to monitor sound, I sense at least a 50% reduction in noise." bbrooks_​


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: CarveWright CW005 Version C Woodworking System

Amazon.com: CarveWright CW005 Version C Woodworking System: Home Improvement

sounds like it's still at 90db range, I'm I missing something,that's LOUD  on the Ver. "A" it must have been in the 140 to 160 db range.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_decibel_of_a_jet_plane_taking_off

Noise levels are measured in decibels (dB) on a logarithmic scale on which every increase of 10 dB means a tenfold increase in noise intensity. Ordinary conversation averages about 60 dB.

OSHA has set a maximum permissible average noise level of 90 dB per eight-hour working day. 
The permissible noise exposure rises to a maximum of 115 dB, a level that can be tolerated for only 15 minutes or less per day. A circular saw produces between 100 and 109 dB, a medium-sized woodworking shop in full operation averages about 110 dB, and a chain saw may peak at 130 dB. One report cited by NIOSH states that "operators of saws, planers, routers, molding machines, shapers, jointers and sanders are exposed to average overall sound-pressure levels that exceed 95 dB. For several of these operations, the average may be as high as 115 dB."

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_are_the_dangers_in_wood_working_machines


==



lynnfrwd said:


> Here is what some of our customers have had to say about the new CarveTight Spindle that comes on all new Version C machines and is available as an upgrade to the older A & B model machines:
> _"I had one of my machines' spindle replaced a couple weeks ago in Texas and when the machine was returned - wow, is it quieter now!! Much quieter than our other machine! It was so much quieter, I called LHR to THANK them and let them know how s-m-o-o-t-h running it is." mtylerfl_​_ "sent mine in for spindle related issue. It is so much more quiet! I need to send in my other machine so they can make it quiet!...I am sure it will make the trip soon!!!!" rc woodworks _​_"After a week or so and a dozen carves, I have two strong impressions about this new chuck. First, one of life's simple pleasures is how much easier it is to change bits with no maintenance. The QC is not missed. The second is I am still amazed at the improvement in carve quality. Maybe my QC was worse than most, and my results are not typical. But after getting the results that I have been getting, I would make the switch for quality alone even if my QC hadn't broken." DickB_​_"I can not believe the difference in the noise between the two models! The old one is AT LEAST twice as noisy! The new machine you had to be in the shop for it to bother you. The old one, well, there's no safe room in the house." dougmsbbs_​_"I did the upgrade and now my machine is no louder than my dust collector" cestout_​_"Kept putting it off but finally did this simple fix and was amazed at how much quieter the machine is and it definitely runs smoother with much less vibration. If you have not done this yet you need to do it now." gregsolano_​_"I can confirm the heck out of this!...Running full piercing cuts on this months POM, without any kind of equipment to monitor sound, I sense at least a 50% reduction in noise." bbrooks_​


----------



## schruby (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello Everyone!
I am new to the forum and to using the Carvewright machine. I purchased the machine used from a friend and he gave me all of the bits and a probing bit for a great price. I was just wondering if anyone else has got an error saying "Please load the probing bit" or something to that effect and when I do it will not recognize the bit. I have tried cleaning the contacts inside the bit and restarting the machine but no luck. Any ideas? Thanks for the Help!


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Happy to read that you've purchased a CarveWright macnine. Did your friend register the probe with CW? If so you may need to contact CW regarding the reregisteration process. If not you should contact CW for the correct initial set/unlock process. Enjoy your machine.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

sounds like it's still at 90db range, I'm I missing something,that's LOUD  on the Ver. "A" it must have been in the 140 to 160 db range.



Noise levels are measured in decibels (dB) on a logarithmic scale on which every increase of 10 dB means a tenfold increase in noise intensity. Ordinary conversation averages about 60 dB.

OSHA has set a maximum permissible average noise level of 90 dB per eight-hour working day. 
The permissible noise exposure rises to a maximum of 115 dB, a level that can be tolerated for only 15 minutes or less per day. A circular saw produces between 100 and 109 dB, a medium-sized woodworking shop in full operation averages about 110 dB, and a chain saw may peak at 130 dB. One report cited by NIOSH states that "operators of saws, planers, routers, molding machines, shapers, jointers and sanders are exposed to average overall sound-pressure levels that exceed 95 dB. For several of these operations, the average may be as high as 115 dB."




==[/QUOTE]

We all should be using some type of ear (eyes also) protection when working with any and all of the power tools you have mentioned above no matter how long we run them. 20/20 hind site for most of us old guys I bet!

But to the CarveWright levels. Yes the level has come down with the CarveTight spindle system. The new one piece design is better balanced and with out any air pockets (Quick chuck design) the harmonics and pitch levels came down. 

I run two B machines with the new chuck and have been around the C and I would say there is even a difference there as well. The C frame improvements I believe also helped bring some of the vibration sound down.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> There is one north of Denver that can show his machine. Select a START U member near you and fill out the form at CW START U. They will then contact you.
> 
> Hi Connie
> 
> ...


Bob,

That be me.


----------



## Gino0105 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have up dated my machine from "QC" (quick change) chuck to the new "carve tight" chuck. The "carve tight" is the new standard on the CW "C" model.
This design change made a great improvement to the machine performance...plus reduced the noise level. I would recommend the upgrade.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Gino0105 said:


> I have up dated my machine from "QC" (quick change) chuck to the new "carve tight" chuck. The "carve tight" is the new standard on the CW "C" model.
> This design change made a great improvement to the machine performance...plus reduced the noise level. I would recommend the upgrade.


Gino, 

You will enjoy the CT chuck no question about it!!


----------



## Gino0105 (Feb 16, 2012)

*reduce the noise level*

I am planning on moving into a condo unit for a few months during winter. 
Has anyone designed a way to reduced the noise level (example covers or etc.).
I have upgraded to the C spindel and would like to reduce the noise level even more.
Any suggestions out there.
thanks


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

Gino0105 said:


> I am planning on moving into a condo unit for a few months during winter.
> Has anyone designed a way to reduced the noise level (example covers or etc.).
> I have upgraded to the C spindel and would like to reduce the noise level even more.
> Any suggestions out there.
> thanks


Ohhhh....Gino:

Hopefully, there is a private patio area!!! We do have at least one guy that I know of that carves on his kitchen table...obviously, he's not married! 

I have seen a plexiglass cabinet with openings for board to feed through and opening to access the keypad, but I don't know where you would get one.

My suggestion, buy your neighbors earplugs and yourself a good dust collection system.


----------



## Gino0105 (Feb 16, 2012)

hi Connie,
thanks, you have jogged my memory. We had designed a cabnet to reduce the noise generated from a high freq annealing heads for inline annealing of steel pipe. I'll have to review the design and scale it down. The condo I am looking at has an attached garage.

"carves on his kitchen table...obviously, he's not married! "
HA HA you can bet on that Connie.....take care Gino


----------

